# Surplus sofa



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone know of any Abu Dhabi basd organsations who would cme and take away a surplus sofa from our apartment ?

I CBA to give it away on Dubizzle due to the large number of timewasters who call up asking about everything except the sofa.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

take my junk UAE. Do google them. Given away a few things to them over the years


----------

